# 91 maxima auto to 5 speed



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

I have a 91 Maxima with a blown automatic. I would like to swap in a 5 speed, but I'm not sure if it will effect the fuel injection. Also will the stock linkage, shifter, clutch, flywheel, and 5 speed bolt up to my engine or will I have to fabricate them as well as an adapter plate. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## CAMPPAIN (Oct 8, 2002)

well i swapped my 99 sentra se to manual i had to change the crossmember, brake pedal, trans mounts, speed and crank sensor for a 5 speed, and do some wire extending for the crank sensor 

the swap can be pretty costly depending on how you go about getting parts. i bought all my parts new except for the trans which i got for free total swap came out to like 5-600 bucks labor was done by me

everything will bolt right up you just need to remeber to remove the automatic pilot bushing fron the engine when and if you do swap

if the trans you are getting has lsd it may need different axles i know if you swap from a non lsd to lsd tranny in sr20 cars you need a new pass axle


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

*5spd swap*

Thanks for the help, but now that brings up a new question. If I can bolt up a 5 speed to my 91 automatic, then would it be possible to bolt in a newer 5 speed, or do I need an 89-93?


----------



## CAMPPAIN (Oct 8, 2002)

that i have no idea about bro im not to familiar with maxima transmissions im sure you can check part #'s and see if they match if so then i dont see why not. also remeber a 5 spd is very rare for your gen maxima.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: 5spd swap*



stedman said:


> *Thanks for the help, but now that brings up a new question. If I can bolt up a 5 speed to my 91 automatic, then would it be possible to bolt in a newer 5 speed, or do I need an 89-93? *


Yes. If you get an 89-91 5 speed, it will bolt right in. You can even bolt in a 92-94 with a LSD. You need to swap the half shafts, though...

I'm bored and diggin up old posts today  
Maybe it will be of use to someone


----------

